# How do you get your propane tanks filled?



## Live Oak

I just bought and assembled a real nice Perfect Flame stainless steel gas grill yesterday and realized that I am getting low on propane. I bought brand new 20 lb. tanks but have a hard time finding places the fill them locally and the places that do fill them charge around $12 dollars to fill them. I hate to take my new tanks to exchange out with the tanks Walmart sells already filled. Most of them are in crappy condition and I am looking for a more economical way to fill my propane tanks. I was thinking about buying a 500 gallon propane tank and running a hard line over to the gas grill but not sure if that is such a good idea. I have heard that you can fill the 20 lb. propane tanks off of the big tank but not sure if this is very safe. Is it possible and if so what components are required to do this and where can they be purchased? What do you guys do for propane. The last time I bought propane was over a year ago and I filled 8 20 lb. tanks at the Flying J gas station. Now that I have moved, noboby like that is near by. Any comments, suggestions, and ideas appreciated.


----------



## Archdean

I agree with the wally world crappy tanks, since the fill valve mandated change I bought 3 new ones and keep them clean so not excited about getting a funky one in return...

My two other options are:

1. My local ag co-op fills them , but be careful as they charge the same for filling regardless of how much it takes .... solution .... make sure they are absolutely EMPTY and your good to go!!!

2. A short distance from me is a national syndicated RV park that fills by the pound, if I just want to top off a tank for doing a brisket or something I use them, a bit higher and you have to round up the attendant but hey he's an old guy like me so what's the rush?

I just priced a new fitting for my weed burner so I can hook up to the new valving (what a crock) Who's brilliant Idea was this anyway!! And for the life of me what is the safety benifit??

NOW LET'S see some pictures of that NEW GRILL!!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak

I don't have a digital camera working right now but here is the picture Lowes has. They were on clearance marked down from $499 to $350. Just couldn't pass on a deal like that. 

Perfect Flame Three Burner Gas Grill Model: 3019L 

Wasn't real bad to assemble and I was VERY surprised at the quality and workmanship of the components. My Char-Broil Stainless Series gas grill is about 7 years old now and the burners were rusted out of it and the cooking grid was about rusted through. It would have cost me about $125 to repair but I think it would be throwing good money after bad. 

Here is the picture Lowes has on their website


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=92406">


----------



## Archdean

Looks like something I've passed by and thought about for some time now. Let us know how you like it after a bit!!

We only cook for the most at one time for 4 and for a guy who graduated from heating up C-Rations in a can over a mixture of JP4 and Avgas , I would definitely need rehibilitation to use/enjoy THAT GRILL, not to mention I'd have to change my name to Emirill!!  

Give us a report on what your wife thinks after you do the heavy lifting and get the thing to light!!:jumpropeb .. Just kidding Randy!!

Congratulations.......Good buy!
Dean


----------



## Live Oak

It lights up real easy with a battery powered sparker for the rotisery burner and side burner. The 3 main grill burners use a pizo-electric sparker. The wife love the grill but has not cooked on it yet. I am not gonna know how to act eating my grilled burgers and steaks without rust chips in them!


----------



## Archdean

Hey! us old Macho guys need Iron!!


----------



## mongoose_1

Nice grill Cheif, Hope you enjoy! Myself, I still prefer the old wood skoke taste!

As for the propane tank-- If you were to get a 500 gal, you would also need the scales,meter and liquid pump in order to fill the cylinders. 500 gals would also last an eternity, unless you are going to cook 3 sqaures aday on the grill. You should be able to get as small as a 120 gal tank, hard pipe to grill and last several years. 

As for what we do, there are filling stations scattered here and there. it also helps that there are 2 Dist. just 10 miles down the road.

Again enjoy and LET US KNOW WHEN DINNER IS READY!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak

We have a propane heater for when we have power outages so the 500 gallon tank would get more use than the grill. I always watched while I had my 20 lb. tanks filled and they used a pump to push the liquid propane into the tank. I have heard the you can fill the 20 lb. tanks off of a big tank without a pump but it will not fill the tank all the way like the pump does. Still would be cheaper than paying to have the tanks filled. I was hoping one of you guys out there does this and could fill me in on how. The other option is buying a 100 lb. tank and running an adaptor line to the grill, but I may as well run a hard line from the big tank if I am gonna do all of that.


----------



## twentynine

I use propane for my outdoor grill and a cutting rig in my shop. One easy way to do it BLUE RHINO! Bring in the empty they sell you a full one.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by twentynine _
> *I use propane for my outdoor grill and a cutting rig in my shop. One easy way to do it BLUE RHINO! Bring in the empty they sell you a full one. *


I have been doing the Blue Rhino exchange thing with the crappy tanks but as I recall, it cost $12 per exchange. That is over $3 a gallon with tax. That seems really expensive, especially if you use a lot.


----------



## Archdean

Tank to Tank fill will only be done at ambient pressure, after your all done Renting/buying/leasing a 500/100 gallon tank and associated regulators, copper tubing, brass fittings and etc. Believe I'd reconsider the WW option of trading 20# cylinders, just tell the clown.. No, I want the clean one over there and be done with it!!indian

But if that new grill goes thru propane like a drag fuel monster then the old fire ring grill may be attractive to you, it sure taste great!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Patio001Small.jpg" border="0">


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

Around here most folks heat with Propane so just about everyone has a 500Gal Tank next to the house and barn.

When I had the tank for the Barn set up, I fibbed a bit, and told them I would be running a fork truck off of Propane and needed a Fill valve added to the manifold.

Cost was an additional $45 bucks.

The 20lb tanks don't get filled completely and less so, if ya get below half, but it's safe(Still got the eyebrows!!) and a lot easier, cheaper and safer than transporting a Propane tank in the truck!!

One other option ya might consider.

100lb tank, set up as a remote to the Grill.

(I have an almost Identical Grill that is a couple years older, and she burns the gas!!!) 

Most Propane distributors will do deliverys once ya get past the 100lb stage.

Call around and ask if anyone in your area will support you with a 100lb tank.

One other thing, keep the valve controlls on that grill lubed.

The brass dosn't rust, but it gets verdigris if left to do so, and they get sticky like that.

A shot of 15W-30 now and then seems to help.

Use the grill year 'round, even when it's below zero outside.

Add a Smoke pot and there ain't nothin better for keeping the Kitchen clean and good chow on the table!!!

Gotta get this whole Picture thing worked out..
 

Best of luck!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## mla2ofus

There was quite a discussion about this on MTF. The large tank will need to have a liquid connection in addition to the regular vapor valve. Then you have to buy a valve to fit the liquid connector along w/ a hose to fit valve and POV connector w/ valve to fit small tank.
To fill small tank vapor must be vented off w/ bleed screw on side of small tank valve(make sure there is good ventilation at this time even if you have to use a large fan to dissipate vapor).When liquid starts coming out bleed valve,tank is 80% full.
Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Live Oak

I'll call around to the local propane providers and see what they can do for me. 

Are you able to save your pictures to your computer?


----------



## Live Oak

mla2ofus, have you got any info. on where these valves and other items can be purchased? Sure would be nice to be able to fill my own 29 lb. tanks. I live about 60 mile from anywhere that fills them. With 5 burners on this new gas grill, I am sure she is gonna burn some propane.  :eat:


----------



## twentynine

My grill isn't quite as fancy as your's and for sure it ain't as big, but my little small white tank last for months. I grill no less than t3 or 4 times a month year round. When I bring them in for exchange they usually look alot worse than the tank I have. The tank I am currently using for the cutting rig has been here a couple years in the dusty dirty damp barn it looks like heck. When it goes empty I'll bring it in and with no questions asked they will give me a shinny white one.

Cost? While I can't remember numbers exactly $3 a gallon ain't to bad. Is it cheaper when you buy it in larger quantity? Last time I had a tank refilled it cost around $12. Using a 500 gallon tank for grilling how long do you speculate it would last? How long do those 500 gallon tanks last for home heating?


----------



## Eddinberry

Twentynine,

Am currently locked in at $2.17gal for the Home tank. Forget what it is for the barn tank.

I also pay a $2.00 a month charge for use of thier tank/ Maint.

As for how long a tank lasts for heating......

Depends.

Volume of the house, insulation, duration and frequency of really cold snaps, how bad the 'ol Lady complains about the cold spots away from the woodstove, etc.

Got my current house sealed up tighter than a space suit, and 18" of insulation(6" glass mat+ Blown in Cellulose) in the attic,and 4" in the walls.Insulated floor joists and sill plates.
1,900sq. ft. heated.

Last winter was mild, went through 2 tanks from October to April and had to fill again in August.

But there were 4-5 25lb tank fills in that interval, and we run everything off of Gas except the clothes Dryer.

Have had winters where a tank would last 1.5 months and the Woodstove was burning constantly, but it's been a few years since then.

I 'spose a guy could run electric everything but the Furnace and save a buck or two, but one good ice storm or Blizzard would require the use of a 30+ kv Generator and the cost difference dosn't work out so well.

Sometimes it can be weeks untill power is restored out here.
Drives me and the Wife NUTS on account of us both working for a Generating facility
:dazed: 

Get up in the morning, refuel the tractor(PTO generator), and drive through the slop to make sure somebody is getting juice...
it just ain't right sometimes!!!!

Stay safe down there!!!!!
Eddinberry


----------



## Eddinberry

Chief,

I can get the photo's to the computer with no problem.

I signed on at "Photo bucket".

Gettin there from here seems to be the issue.
My analog old school phone lines and low connection speed seems to be the issue.

That and I frankly just ain't "Getting" the process.

Thanks!

And good luck with the Gas folks.

Eddinberry


----------



## Archdean

Is it that you can't upload your pic to the bucket or that you are having difficulity placing it ftom the bucket so it shows on TF??

Dean


----------



## Eddinberry

Dean,

Right now I'm dealing with loading to the Bucket.

Once there, I figure I can muddle through things to get them here.

Did I not mention I am a Computer Doofus?

Gimme something I can Cut, bend, Weld, shape,burn, or even mix with water and I'm ok.

Swiss pattern files ain't computer files.

I suspect deeply the learning curve is the matter.
:dazed: 


Back to trying again.

Thanks though.
It is appreciated!

Eddinberry


----------



## mla2ofus

*propane*

Chief,check w/ your propane supplier first. Since you live so far from a refill station I don't see why they won't help you in locating everything you need to do it yourself if you're going to buy/rent a large tank from them.
Mike


----------



## Live Oak

Sure would be nice if the local gas provider can do that. I will give them a call Monday. Gonna be driving all day tomorrow. Gotta go to the VA hospital.


----------



## mla2ofus

Hope they'll get you set up,Chief. As I said before, once you get the setup,if there's no breeze when filling tank use a large fan to dissipate vapor bleeding off tank.Filling w/o a pump takes longer, so you'll have a lot of vapor in the air. I don't want to hear you were in the hospital due to a big flash or worse, an explosion!!!
Also wear leather gloves and goggles/facemask. I think liquid propane is around -37*. Instant frosbite!!!
Mike


----------



## lb59

1* have a hard time finding places that fill them locally and the places that do fill them charge around $12 dollars to fill them. 
2*I hate to take my new tanks to exchange out with the tanks Walmart sells already filled. Most of them are in crappy condition and I am looking for a more economical way to fill my propane tanks. 
3*What do you guys do for propane?
4* My local ag co-op fills them, but be careful as they charge the same for filling regardless of how much it takes ...
5*solution .... make sure they are absolutely EMPTY and your good to go!
6*. A short distance from me is a national syndicated RV park that fills by the pound, if I just want to top off a tank for doing a brisket or something I use them, a bit higher and you have to round up the attendant but hey he's an old guy like me so what's the rush?
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1*$12 Looks good to me. I just paid 15 bucks to fill a 20 lb tank
at the cheapest place around here.
2*last time I checked Walmart they were about 24 dollars for a 20 lb tank.
3*I get mine filled at a RV dealer.
4*The RV dealer only charges for what it takes to fill the tank. The cost per pound is the same full or part filled and is less than anyplace else.
5*Don't have to be empty to get the best price at the RV dealer.
6*The RV dealer I use fills by the pound and at less per pound.


----------



## Archdean

LB, I agree with you, filling by weight (#) is the least expensive and ambient filling, considering bleed off and transfer fittings rivals the exchange program or actually ends up costing more!!

The least investment over time is buy the tanks, ex spend the petrol and fill them by the LB-#. Return, cook eat and enjoy, chances are you will need more steak/ribs about the same time that you need more propane, so why not combine the effort and charge off the expense to both!!

Beef/Chicken/Pork w/o heat is just so much Protein!! 

:cowboy:


----------

